# MAPS presents Twilight - NYC September 25, 2010



## TheLoveBandit

Bluelight is proud to support the Twilight Benefit Event for MAPS, in New York City, September 25th, 2010.



​
Event name: Twilight

MAPS webpage for this event:
www.maps.org/twilight

Ticketing website

Facebook event

Event Date & Times: 
September 25th, 2010
	-Benefactor Dinner:
	6PM-9PM
	-Party at Sullivan Hall (Twilight):
	Doors at 6:30PM, Show 7PM-4AM
	-Walk to Central Park with Rick Doblin, PhD:
	4AM-6:47AM

Locations:
	Benefactor Dinner:
	Apple Restaurant
	The Red Den Private Lounge
	17 Waverly Place
	New York, New York 10003
	212.473.8888

	Twilight: 
	Sullivan Hall 
	214 Sullivan Street
	New York, NY 10012
	212.477.2782

	Walk to Central Park:
	TBA at Twilight for those that are still awake and want to join us.​

Tickets are available for Twilight, the New York City benefit for MAPS on September 25th, to include live music, art, dancing, and updates from MAPS worldwide efforts in psychedelic research and education. I hope to see you there! www.maps.org/twilight

.


	As the sun sets and programming ends at the Horizons: Perspectives on Psychedelics Conference on September 25th in New York City, doors will be opened at nearby Sullivan Hall for Twilight, a benefit party for The Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies (MAPS). This event will feature a spectacular line-up of live and electronic musical performers, cutting edge painters and digital artists, and information and updates on the work currently under way at the organization.  If you are a business owner or philanthropist and are interested in sponsorship opportunities for Twilight, please email Brian Wallace (brian@maps.org), MAPS Director of Field Development for more information.

	This event is set up on a sliding-scale, pay-what-you-can ticketing structure. Please purchase a ticket at whichever level you can afford, and know that you are doing your part in securing the future of psychedelic research and science-based education with respect to these substances. 

	In addition, every ticket purchased for this event comes with a one-year membership to MAPS, which includes a subscription to the tri-annual MAPS Bulletin, filled with the latest in psychedelic news, research, culture, and events. Members also enjoy email updates and invitations to local events that MAPS will be at in their area. Current members should know that a ticket purchased for this event count as a renewal for their current year's membership!

	This event will also feature auctions of rare psychedelic memorabilia, including laboratory glassware from Sasha Shulgin’s lab (Alexander “Sasha” Shulgin and his partner Ann documented the creation and exploration of MDMA, 2C-B, and hundreds of other psychedelic compounds in their books PIHKAL and TIHKAL), original visionary and limited addition artworks, signed Albert Hofmann collector’s items (Albert Hofmann, Ph.D., is the late chemist who invented LSD in 1938), and one-of-a-kind jewelry and custom clothing.  

	The venue for Twilight is less than two blocks from Judson Memorial Church, so attendees of the Horizons Conference will have plenty of time to sit down for a meal as they break from the conference and rest before a night out with MAPS. 

	Individuals wishing to support MAPS on a deeper level are invited to purchase a "Benefactor" ticket for the event. Benefactor ticket holders will meet Rick Doblin, Ph.D, Julie Holland, M.D., Berra Yazar-Klosinski, Ph.D., and other MAPS staff members and colleagues for an intimate benefit dinner at a nearby world-class dining establishment for dinner, drinks, and conversation before heading over to Sullivan Hall for the party. Benefactor ticket holders will also enjoy expedited entry into Twilight, and access to a small reserved area that will include beverages and fresh fruit throughout the course of the event. 


For those that may not have heard of MAPS: 
	Twilight is a benefit party for The Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies, a 501 (c) (3) non-profit research and education organization that conducts clinical trials worldwide with psychedelic medicines including MDMA and LSD, in addition to being active with several far-reaching educational and outreach oriented projects and campaigns. This event will feature a spectacular line-up of live and electronic musical performers, cutting edge painters and digital artists, and information and updates on the work currently under way at the organization.  

.

Confirmed acts to include: 
Roots of Creation
www.myspace.com/rootsofcreation
"This band has perfected a Jam-Reggae sound...rhythmic jams dusted with an electronica flavor and boosted by funk-rock riffs. When just four guys can go to this many funky and interesting places, you want to go with them. This is definitely a band to catch - as the title of the CD suggests - live." - Jon Sobel / New Indie CDs

Biodiesel
www.biodieselband.com
BioDiesel is a live electronica duo that has performed from WMC to NYC to Moscow featuring drumming legend, Johnny Rabb (Original World's Fastest Drummer) & Clay Parnell (Brothers Past). Fluent in many styles of electronic dance music, BioDiesel changes up it's performances to suit whatever atmosphere and part of the world they find themselves in. BioDiesel lies in razor thin space between band and dj, synthetic and human, man and machine, steadily churning out their environmentally friendly Intelligent Dance Music. The mission to save the world one show at a time continues...

Sophistafunk
www.myspace.com/sophistafunkband
"Sophistafunk has a genre-destroying range of musical ability and mix of socially-conscious lyrics. Much of the trio’s set was spent rifling through thick instrumental funk, fluid vocals, soul crooning, metal, reggae and intricate interplay between Adam Gold’s four-keyboard setup and Emanuel Washington’s drums -- an infectious journey that left the full crowd gasping for air."
- Dan Rys, The Daily Free Press (Boston)

Beam&Deem
www.beamdeem.com
Beam&Deem is an ever-evolving launch pad for the musings of Zach Catarelli and Chris Coffey. The duo, bolstered by a fixative of relentless musical curiosity and experimentation, presents a fresh and innovative act that creates a multi-sensory experience, catapulting listeners into a soundscape where classical elements create a welcoming familiarity, but where the air is also tinged with unexpectedness. In an era where the evolution of music involves merging mind with technology, Beam&Deem offers a breath of life into the machine, generating a unique sound that will shake both your mind and your behind. Beam&Deem has been expanding their presence within the electronic music community, and in recent months has shared the stage with OTT, Bluetech, Eliot Lipp, the Pnuma Trio, and many more.

ZXL
http://www.myspace.com/zxlmusic
"ZXL is the live wire of NYC's electronica scene. Born in Brooklyn in 2008 as a collaboration between folktronica mastermind Zack Hagan and improv-dance duo 1050 (Alan D & Wayan Zoey), the band pushes the boundaries of man and machine with their dynamic performances and a repertoire that traverses a host of genres, from drum 'n bass to deep house, jazz-funk to noise-pop to trip-hop, disco to ambient. ZXL made their onstage debut at Camp Bisco VII, where Zack Hagan received the "Endurance Award" from jambands.com, as he performed on all three of the fest's stages. Other festival highlights include NYC's CMJ & Toronto's NxNE. The band is also a mainstay of the East Coast rave revival scene, playing at events such as PEX's Decompression and Winkel & Balktick's Stranded!"

DJ Morale
http://www.myspace.com/djmorale
DJ Morale, a Bay Area native now living in New York, has been rocking dance floors across the states for years, constantly gaining popularity and playing ever-larger shows. He sticks to his guns of punchy beats and heavy bass to get the crowds moving, spinning tracks from a wide variety of genres including breaks, booty bass, glitch, electro fidget/hip-house, dubstep, hip hop, and party classics and BASSSSSSS!​.

Ticketing levels:
$25 “The Student” - Reserved for students, artists, and work-trade volunteers.
$50 “The Basic Attendee” - General admission ticket.
$75 “The Patron” - This is a fundraiser isn't it!?
$325 “The Benefactor” - Includes an intimate dinner at a nearby restaurant with Rick Doblin, PhD, Julie Holland, MD, Berra Yazar-Klosinski, Ph.D., and several other MAPS staff members and colleagues. Benefactor ticket holders will enjoy expedited access into Twilight and access to a special reserved area at the event that will be stocked with beverages and fresh fruit!


----------

